# L6 POD HD500 - Tones Thread



## DevourTheDamned (Oct 25, 2010)

i didnt see anything like this so far, and by all means if this doesnt go in this section feel free to move it. 

so guys, ive seen lots of hype about the line 6's new POD HD series just about everywhere but on here. whats up with that?
maybe yall are like i was before i got my HD500 the other day...i just didnt look twice at anything with line 6 on it lol being notorious [to me] as the king of fizzley tone. 

a bit of my line 6 history first:

i have an old UX2 that i used to use with gearbox and then PODfarm when it was released, but still, same old same old fizzyfizz, albeit you could get a pretty nice ass tone out of PODfarm, but my computer wasnt real good at handling the cpu load and all that so eventually everything as far as my music recording and all effort to personalize and customize my tone went to the wayside because life kinda jumped in the way. i also owned a spider III amp for abouuuuut a week then took that disguisting thing back to GC because i was playing in a death metal band at the time and the tone was even in that setting, just horrendous. that thing HATED mids. eventually ended up with a b52 cab, which was pretty nice and sparkly, and for only 300$ it was WELL worth it, i used that with a super-modded bugera 6260 on top of it and it sounded absolutely phenomenal with a TS in front of it, ended up selling it because that band ended up failing nuts...
ANYWAY

Misha finally put out the album.
Djent started reeeally coming into the 'mainstream' [can i really even say that? lol] and of course the meticulous world of perfect tone was upon me.

fast forward to about 2 weeks ago, i was watching tons of vids on the beta HD500,300 and 400 trying to get a feel for how it compared to the AxeFX, and being that i dont want to, nor can i afford the gigantic $4,000 rig needed to support an Axe, saw some really nice comparisons and determined that the POD HD's sounded GREAT and were very BRIGHT in comparison to the Axe [may be good or bad for you] but i LOVE a bright tone, so of course, the resulting decision landed me a sexy little chunk of metal called the POD HD500.

*I COMEPLETELY RECOMMEND THIS DEVICE FOR ANYONE WHO DOESNT WANT TO BE BROKE FOR EPIC TONE. *

Now on to the point of this thread: Line 6 has an entire section of their site dedicated to custom tones [called Custom Tone lol] and its a great source for lots and lots of different tones. here are links to the HDPOD pages. of course there are pages for all of the other pods as well.
the 500 is the real star of the group, its the only one capable of dual-amping so the patches for the 500 wont work with the 400 and 300, but the 400 and 300 are interchangeable.

HD500- Line 6 :: Custom Tone
HD400- Line 6 :: Custom Tone
HD300- Line 6 :: Custom Tone

however, after looking thru it all, and being that the HD's are so new, theres not any good Djent tones [or many that are usable at all for my-and a lot of people on heres- style] available on there - yet.

so to get a bit of a push for sweet tones going, i figured what better place to come than the sevenstring guys 

Im at work writing this so i cant post mine just yet, but as soon as i figure out how to put my patch online tonight ill be doing just that. now keep in mind my tone isnt perfect by any means [and id LOVE any feedback on it] im doing my best not to carbon-copy Misha's tone, but it is the same style and as all of you guys know the tone is essential to this type of music, so any constructive criticism is VERY welcome and i also want other people to leave links to thier patches on here as well!

so as soon as you guys have a chance to dial in some sick tones, please post them up so everyone can get a better idea of just how damn AWESOME these new POD's are!!!




Heres the tone I've come up with so far:

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/208272/


----------



## Krankguitarist (Oct 26, 2010)

Only been fiddling around with mine for a couple of days now.

The Treadplate model is working pretty well for me, though I find I have to put a tube screamer in front of it and use the graphic EQ to cut 60hz by about 3.5-4 decibels. Using the SM57 on axis and the treadplate cab...through my KRK rokit 10s and 8's it sounds pretty damn good! Still have a little tweaking to do, but I'm *really* impressed with how much easier it is to get a good tone out of the HD500 than it was with the X3 live. Everything seems much more intuitive.

Downloaded your tone as well, will give it a run-through!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Oct 26, 2010)

Planning any live demonstrations of epic tones?  I've been trying to find videos or clips of a POD HD through a power amp and cab but so far gave found nothing. They are all direct! I've been impressed with what I've heard so far with the HD 500, so I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## 7th_Heaven (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds pretty good any chance you can give me some ideas on how I can get that patch on my POD XT Pro?


----------



## Krankguitarist (Oct 26, 2010)

^ HD series patches are incompatible with the X3.

Best you could do is approximate it, but it won't sound the same.


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Oct 29, 2010)

hey guys, sorry no updates on anything for a while, for some odd reason, i have NO clue why, i was banned for 3 days [WTF?!]
for 'posting in the classifieds' something that didnt go there evidently. which im pretty sure didnt happen, but thats cool.
so anyway, heres the MUCH better version and DSP friendly version of the tone ive come up with NOW.

Line 6 :: Custom Tone

lemme know what you guys think


----------



## noizfx (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd love to give it a try, except my computer is too old (G4 mac) to handle the software to load the patches... 

I'll have to borrow someone's computer to load it up! Really wanna give it a try though... I've been playing with my HD500, although I'm generally happy with it, but I haven't found THE sound yet... so I'm hoping your patch could do it for me, or at least something I can tweak with.


----------

